# What kinda algae is this?



## icharus (Jun 21, 2007)

Is this Green thread algae? Sorry.. pictures are not that clear... i put some thin red circles around some of the spots in the pictures.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like it could be a thread algae, but it's hard to say. But you know what? It really doesn't matter. How about a rundown of your tank, how you're fertilizing and so on. Fixing that will resolve all algae in most cases. Prevention is the best medicine...


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I bet if you had guppies or other livebearers, they would eat it.


----------



## icharus (Jun 21, 2007)

My Setup:

10 gallon tank
Eheim 2213 Classic
36 W Kit from AH Supply (8 hours a day)
Co2 Injection (3bps) with a ADA knockoff Glass micro-diffusor timed to turn on and off with the lights
EI dosing ( 1/8 tsp KNO3 , 1/32 KH2PO4, 1/32 tsp K2SO4 Mon/Wed/Fri )
( 1/32 tsp Plantex CSM+B Tue/Thus/Sat )
Water change On Sundays followed by 1ml of Excel


Note: I couldn't find 1/32 tsp measuring spoons.. so i use a Dash/Pinch/Smidgen/Nip set of spoons. I took 4 scoops of the Smidgen spoon and put them into a 1/8 tsp spoon and it seemed about right to fill it

I usually add the ferts late at night right before i go to bed the day before because I am just too tired and rushed to do it in the morning

I recently completed treatmeant of BGA with Maracyn before this stuff appeared. I thought it was Green Dust Algae because it started off on the glass. I wiped it off with a sponge.. and now it grows tangled between the HM, HC and on some of the other plants. I think i read somewhere that GDA only likes to grow on glass? So that leaves Hair or Thread Algae?

Guppies huh? Maybe i'll try picking up 2-3 at the LFS.. i think my dwarf puffers might kill/eat them though


----------

